# In your flowery face



## amayax (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't have a lens especially for macro photography, but fortunately flowers tend not to flee when you get close, so I could use my 18-55mm lens (which says it has a 0,25m focal distance, in case that is important ) on my Canon 100D.

I just randomly played around with some processing options in photoshop until I thought it looked nice as I don't really have any clue what I am doing!

Pictures were uploaded through facebook, so the quality might be a bit lowered.

General critique is always welcome, I love to learn from you all. Also, if you happen to know the names of the flowers, could you post them? I have no clue what I photographed but I do love to know!

1.






2. 





3.





4.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Mar 14, 2017)

First one is definitely the best of this set. Good start.


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Mar 14, 2017)

Shot 1 looks like a varietal or a crocus. Flower 4 is a calla lily. The only thing I know about 3 is that it is an orchid of some type. Flower 2 remains a mystery.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 14, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Boboamic (Mar 15, 2017)

I especially like the one with the purple flower. Stunning colors and great DoF. TFS. well done


----------

